# N acuta?



## morgana

Ciao a tutti!
Qualcuno ha idea di cosa sia la "n" acuta? Esistono consonanti acute in italiano? io non ne so nulla...


----------



## irene.acler

Sinceramente non ne so nulla neanch'io..Questa mi giunge nuova!!


----------



## jester.

Esistono due N in italiano:

"n" e "gn". Non sono sicuro, ma credo che il primo n si chiami "n velare" mentre l'altro si chiama "n palatalizzato".

Spero che questo vi aiuti.


*EDIT: Secondo Wikipedia il primo N è un "n alveolare".*


----------



## Juri

Esatto.Perchè pronunciandolo, la lingua si appoggia sugli alveoli dei denti incisivi.


----------



## itka

Direi che questa "*n*" *alveolare* è la n normale che si trova per esempio nella parola '*N*atale'

La "*n*" *palatalizzata* sarebbe quella di : "a*gn*ello" scritta con due consonanti ma che fa un suono unico : gn

La "*n*" detta "*velare*", normalmente è quello che si trova nelle parole inglese (non so bene come si pronunciano in Italia) parki*ng*, smoking... se usate queste parole... Dovrebbe esistere nei dialetti quando si scrive *'n. *Mi viene in mente la parola "n'dranghetta"  ma ce ne saranno altre ! Non essendo per niente capace di parlare un dialetto, lascio il posto ai madrelingua.

_Acuta ?  mai sentito !_


----------



## Cosol

La _n_ con l'accento acuto non esiste in nessuna lingua a quanto mi risulta.
Comunque esistono piú di _due n_... se si contano anche quelle _assimilate_(preferisco non spiegarlo io).


----------



## jester.

Cosol said:


> La _n_ con l'accento acuto non esiste in nessuna lingua a quanto mi risulta.



La parola "acuta" non significa solo che c'è un accento. Può anche significare che la pronuncia è "acuta". In questo caso "acuto" è un aggetivo.



> Comunque esistono piú di _due n_... se si contano anche quelle _assimilate_(preferisco non spiegarlo io).



Credo sapere a quali N ti referisci. Ti riferisci alla N nella parola "ba*n*ca"?


----------



## irene.acler

jester. said:


> La parola "acuta" non significa solo che c'è un accento. Può anche significare che la pronuncia è "acuta". In questo caso "acuto" è un aggettivo.
> 
> Credo di sapere a quali N ti referisci. Ti riferisci alla N nella parola "ba*n*ca"?


----------



## Cosol

jester. said:


> La parola "acuta" non significa solo che c'è un accento. Può anche significare che la pronuncia è "acuta". In questo caso "acuto" è un aggetivo.


Infatti non ho detto che significa sicuramente _accento acuto_. Ho solo considerato questa la possibilità, dato che molto lettere in alcune lingue prendono l'accento acuto.



jester. said:


> Credo sapere a quali N ti referisci. Ti riferisci alla N nella parola "ba*n*ca"?


Sí... poi c'è anche quella di _infinito_, e non so ce ne sono altre...


----------



## itka

Difatti, io ho dimenticato questa possibilità della "n" dopo una vocale : ba*n*ca, i*n*finite ma a*n*che pu*n*to, pe*n*tola, po*n*te, ecc... (sono abituata a co*n*siderale come vocali nasalizzate... in fra*n*cese !)
Pe*n*so, ma no*n* ne sono sicura, che sono *n velare*... cioè dello stesso tipo che la n delle parole i*n*glese "...-ing". Bisogna che lo co*n*fermi un madrelingua.


----------



## femmejolie

itka said:


> Difatti/Infatti, io ho dimenticato questa possibilità della "n" dopo una vocale : ba*n*ca, i*n*finite ma a*n*che pu*n*to, pe*n*tola, po*n*te, ecc... (sono abituata a co*n*siderarle come vocali nasalizzate... in fra*n*cese !)
> Pe*n*so, ma no*n* ne sono sicura, che sono *n velare*... cioè dello stesso tipo che la n delle parole i*n*glesi "...-ing". Bisogna che lo co*n*fermi un madrelingua.


----------



## Cosol

Mi sembra che la _N _velare sia solo quella prima di [g] e [k](altre consonanti velare), la _N_ prima di [f] e [v] sia labiodental. In altri casi è Coronale(dentale o alveloare). Fonte: WIkipedia:IPA Chat for Italian


----------



## Necsus

Francamente neanch'io ho mai sentito il termine 'acuta' associato alla *n*, o a una qualunque altra consonante. Per definizione le consonanti non possono fare sillaba a sé, è quindi curioso che 'acuto' possa riferirsi all'omonimo accento, anche se leggo che in alcune lingue le consonanti occlusive nasali (m,n) e costrittive liquide (l,r) possono diventare 'sonanti', come delle vocali (p.e. n nel tedesco lieben lìibn] e portano qualche volta anche l'accento tonico (p.e. in cèco Brno [Br'no].
Comunque, per quanto ne so, la lettera *n* rappresenta il suono della consonante nasale che non è sempre alveolare (come davanti a vocale), perché quando è seguita da un'altra consonante le si assimila in parte, assumendone il punto di articolazione, quindi è bilabiale davanti a *b*, *m*, *p *(fra due parole, perché altrimenti si ha la *m*), labiodentale davanti a *f *e *v*, dentale davanti a *d *e *t*, palatoalveolare davanti a _*c*(*i*)_, _*g*(*i*),_ _*sc*(*i*),_ palatale davanti a _*gl*(*i*)_ e *gn*, velare davanti a _*c*(*h*), *g*(*h*), *q*_, alveolare davanti a _*l*, *r*, *s*, *z*_.


----------



## morgana

Grazie a tutti, ragazzi! Adesso so che mi hanno presa in giro!


----------



## Necsus

Prego, morgana!


----------



## BlueWolf

So che arrivo un po' in ritardo, ma vorrei far notare che la enne con l'accento acuto esiste: ń


----------



## jester.

BlueWolf said:


> So che arrivo un po' in ritardo, ma vorrei far notare che la enne con l'accento acuto esiste: ń



In quali lingue si usa?


----------



## BlueWolf

jester. said:


> In quali lingue si usa?



In polacco è l'equivalente della ñ spagnola.


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> So che arrivo un po' in ritardo, ma vorrei far notare che la enne con l'accento acuto esiste: ń


Ma possiamo affermare che si tratti della 'n acuta', cioè denominata proprio così?


----------



## BlueWolf

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma possiamo affermare che si tratti della 'n acuta', cioè denominata proprio così?



Be', non ho idea del contesto, ma visto che "e grave", "e acuta" si dicono, perché no "n acuta"?


----------



## Shy1986

A volte mi rendo conto di essere proprio ignorante  
Non avevo mai sentito di questa n acuta


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> Be', non ho idea del contesto, ma visto che "e grave", "e acuta" si dicono, perché no "n acuta"?


Perché mi chiedo come possa essere la pronuncia di una n acuta. 
Cioè: io non so come si chiami quella n in polacco, ma forse, quel segno soprastante la n potrebbe anche non rendere quella n, appunto, acuta.


----------



## BlueWolf

sabrinita85 said:


> Perché mi chiedo come possa essere la pronuncia di una n acuta.
> Cioè: io non so come si chiami quella n in polacco, ma forse, quel segno soprastante la n potrebbe anche non rendere quella n, appunto, acuta.



Ma guarda che quando si parla di acuto e grave ci si riferisce all'accento grafico, non alla pronuncia. La é viene pronunciata chiusa in italiano (varianti regionali escluse ), ma in portoghese è aperta. Per indicare la e chiusa, i portoghesi usano la ê. È il simbolo "é" ad essere chiamato "e acuta", non la sua pronuncia.

EDIT: A dimenticavo, si chiama eń.


----------



## Shy1986

E' vero per i portoghesi la é è aperta per noi chiusa...


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> Ma guarda che quando si parla di acuto e grave ci si riferisce all'accento grafico, non alla pronuncia. La é viene pronunciata chiusa in italiano (varianti regionali escluse ), ma in portoghese è aperta. Per indicare la e chiusa, i portoghesi usano la ê. È il simbolo "é" ad essere chiamato "e acuta", non la sua pronuncia.


Ma io non ho fatto riferimento alcuno all'anteriorità o posteriorità di questa n.
So benissimo che quel segno grafico può rendere un suono in alcune lingue e un altro suono in altre lingue.
Quello che mi chiedevo è se questa ń poteva essere definita veramente acuta o se l'abbiamo definita così per semplicità e/o per somiglianza con le vocali.


----------



## BlueWolf

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma io non ho fatto riferimento alcuno all'anteriorità o posteriorità di questa n.
> So benissimo che quel segno grafico può rendere un suono in alcune lingue e un altro suono in altre lingue.
> Quello che mi chiedevo è se questa ń poteva essere definita veramente acuta o se l'abbiamo definita così per semplicità e/o per somiglianza con le vocali.



Scusa, non sono sicuro di aver capito cosa intendi, però provo a risponderti.
"N acuta" è un modo per indicare che il simbolo grafico è una enne con un accento acuto, allo stesso modo in cui uno può definire la ñ come una "enne con tilde". Entrambe comunque sono due lettere distinte nell'alfabeto da cui provengono.
Ho capito quello che dicevi o non c'entrava niente?


----------



## Necsus

BlueWolf said:
			
		

> Be', non ho idea del contesto, ma visto che "e grave", "e acuta" si dicono, perché no "n acuta"?





			
				BlueWolf said:
			
		

> Ma guarda che quando si parla di acuto e grave ci si riferisce all'accento grafico, non alla pronuncia. La é viene pronunciata chiusa in italiano (varianti regionali escluse ), ma in portoghese è aperta. Per indicare la e chiusa, i portoghesi usano la ê. È il simbolo "é" ad essere chiamato "e acuta", non la sua pronuncia.


Perdonami, BW, ma sul fatto di dire "e grave" o "e acuta" non mi sento di condividere: proprio perché in italiano è _l'accento_ a essere _grave_ o _acuto_, e la vocale a cui è associato viene semplicemente (pronunciata) _aperta_ o _chiusa_, non si può secondo me traslare l'attributo.
Il fatto poi che quel segno diacritico in italiano indichi l'accento acuto che attribuisce pronuncia chiusa alla vocale non significa che si possa definire _acuta_ la lettera sottostante in un'altra lingua (né tanto meno _chiusa_, visto che non saprei proprio come pronunciare la _n_ aperta o chiusa), intanto perché per noi non è appunto un attributo della lettera, ma dell'accento, e in secondo luogo perché, come sospettavo pur ignorando il polacco, da un controllo in rete risulterebbe che in quella lingua il segno grafico che noi individuiamo come accento acuto e che indica il suono chiuso della vocale è definito in altro modo e ha un'altra funzione:

"La fonetica polacca è molto complessa - Si serve di 8 vocali e 35 consonanti- Ha mantenuto le vocali nasali (che non esistono nella lingua italiana ) (ą ę); trascritte utilizzando l'_ogonek_ (una sorta di cediglia ) - Anche alcune consonanti palatali polacche (ć dź ś ź) non esistono in italiano e utilizzano il cosiddetto "accento acuto" che in realtà non è un accento ma un segno grafico che indica la palatalizzazione della lettera sopra la quale è posto."

"In polacco questo accento è chiamato _kreska_ (...)"

Perché mai dunque dovremmo definirla _'n acuta'_? casomai _'n palatale'_ (ma solo in polacco!).


----------



## BlueWolf

Necsus said:


> Perdonami, BW, ma sul fatto di dire "e grave" o "e acuta" non mi sento di condividere: proprio perché in italiano è _l'accento_ a essere _grave_ o _acuto_, e la vocale a cui è associato viene semplicemente (pronunciata) _aperta_ o _chiusa_, non si può secondo me traslare l'attributo.
> Il fatto poi che quel segno diacritico in italiano indichi l'accento acuto che attribuisce pronuncia chiusa alla vocale non significa che si possa definire _acuta_ la lettera sottostante in un'altra lingua (né tanto meno _chiusa_, visto che non saprei proprio come pronunciare la _n_ aperta o chiusa), intanto perché per noi non è appunto un attributo della lettera, ma dell'accento, e in secondo luogo perché, come sospettavo pur ignorando il polacco, da un controllo in rete risulterebbe che in quella lingua il segno grafico che noi individuiamo come accento acuto e che indica il suono chiuso della vocale è definito in altro modo e ha un'altra funzione:
> 
> "La fonetica polacca è molto complessa - Si serve di 8 vocali e 35 consonanti- Ha mantenuto le vocali nasali (che non esistono nella lingua italiana ) (ą ę); trascritte utilizzando l'_ogonek_ (una sorta di cediglia ) - Anche alcune consonanti palatali polacche (ć dź ś ź) non esistono in italiano e utilizzano il cosiddetto "accento acuto" che in realtà non è un accento ma un segno grafico che indica la palatalizzazione della lettera sopra la quale è posto."
> 
> "In polacco questo accento è chiamato _kreska_ (...)"
> 
> Perché mai dunque dovremmo definirla _'n acuta'_? casomai _'n palatale'_ (ma solo in polacco!).



Mi guardo bene dal dire che tali definizioni sono esatte o precise, mi limito a far osservare che vengono usate. In particolare gli inglesi sembrano amarle.
Ripeto, non sto dicendo che i polacchi chiamino quella lettera enne acuta, ma semplicemente che se uno la vede che cosa è più probabile, che la chiami n acuta o che si metta a cercare in quali lingue venga usata, che valore abbia e come venga chiamata?


----------



## Necsus

BlueWolf said:
			
		

> Mi guardo bene dal dire che tali definizioni sono esatte o precise, mi limito a far osservare che vengono usate. In particolare gli inglesi sembrano amarle.
> Ripeto, non sto dicendo che i polacchi chiamino quella lettera enne acuta, ma semplicemente che se uno la vede che cosa è più probabile, che la chiami n acuta o che si metta a cercare in quali lingue venga usata, che valore abbia e come venga chiamata?


Mah, che dirti? Ammettendo che volessi dare la definizione di una lettera senza interessarmi di quale sia il suo uso, anche istintivamente non la chiamerei 'n acuta', in quanto _acuto_, ripeto, per me non è un attributo della lettera ma dell'accento, al massimo potrei definirla 'n accentata'. Continuo a restare dell'idea che la definizione di 'n acuta' non ha ragione di esistere, come del resto quella di 'e acuta'.


----------



## kurumin

itka said:


> La "*n*" *palatalizzata* sarebbe quella di : "a*gn*ello" scritta con due consonanti ma che fa un suono unico : gn


Non è vero.
GN è una consonante geminata: agnello [aññèllo]

RAGNO, BOLOGNA
['rañño, bo'lóñña] pronuncia normale (Toscana, Umbria, Marche, Lazio con Roma, L'Aquila)
['ra:ño, bo'ló:ña] pronuncia regionale (al Nord)

Per saperne di più:
*MaPI. Manuale di pronuncia italiana. 
L. Canepari
*


----------



## ElaineG

morgana said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Qualcuno ha idea di cosa sia la "n" acuta? Esistono consonanti acute in italiano? io non ne so nulla...


 
Ragazzi, la suddetta domanda è il tema della discussione.  Se riesco ad indovinare il tema degli interventi recenti, aprirò una discussione nuova, e saranno lì. Per ora, gli interventi recenti sono in vacanza.

Grazie per la vostra collaborazione, buon anno a tutti.

Elaine
Moderatrice


----------

